# الرجاء تزويدي بكتاب او اي معلومات عن فحص المشتقات النفطية



## احمد نجيب الحديثي (5 يوليو 2009)

الاخوة الاعزاء 

تحية طيبة انا مهندس كيمياوي اعمل في مجال مختبرات فحص جودة ونوعية المشتقات النفطية هل من الممكن تزويدي باي شي (كتاب او اي معلومات) حول عملية الفحص الخاصة بالمشتقات النفطية وبصورة خاصة البنزين وزيت الغاز والنفط الابيض والنفثا . 


مع التقدير 

م . احمد


----------



## مهندس المحبة (5 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
هذا الكتاب مختص في عملك وبالعربي وهو من تاليف نخبة من المهندسين في مصفى الدورة في العراق أرجو أن لاتنساني من خالص الدعاء ......

أهم كتاب في الفحص الهندسي في المصافي النفطية ؟؟؟؟كتاب نادر ؟؟؟؟
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t117166.html


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (14 يوليو 2009)

*الرجاء تزويدي بكتاب*

_السلام عليكم اي فحص تحتاحه نحن موجودون في خدمتك في خصوص فحص المواد النفطيه من الغازات الى الاسفلت اسئل ونحن نجيب_ ويمكن ان تستعين بكتاب astmوip فهي المصدر الرئيسي 
للفحوصات في المصافي العراقيه​


----------



## احمد نجيب الحديثي (14 يوليو 2009)

الاخ محمد جاسم العامري 

شكرا جزيلا على ردك بخصوص طلبي واتمنى لك الموفقية والنجاح . هل من الممكن ان ترسل لي روابط التحميل الخاصة بهذين الكتابين او ملفات التحميل علما انني مهتم بطرق فحص جودة المشتقات النفطية التالية : 

1- النفط 
2- البنزين 
3- زيت الغاز 
4- النفثا 

شكرا لك مرة اخرى وانا بانتظار ردك 

مع التقدير 

م. احمد


----------



## sablab (14 يوليو 2009)

عزيزي أحمد 
هل تقصد بالنفط مادة الكيروسين ؟
و ما هي التجارب التى أنت مهتم بها مثلا الكثافة و التقطير و........

ممكن أساعدك فيها


----------



## احمد نجيب الحديثي (14 يوليو 2009)

الاخ sablab

انا اعني النفط الابيض اما التجارب التي انا مهتم بها هي الكثافة والتقطير ونقطة الوميض وقياس العدد الاوكتاني للبنزين والعدد السيتاني وجميع الامور التي تتعلق باعمال فحص المشتقات النفطية والتاكد من مدى جودتها ومطابقتها للمواصفات القياسية للخزن والتسويق وطرق معالجة التلوث في حالة مزج منتوجين بكيمات غير متساوية وما الى ذلك من المواضيع التي تتعلق باعمال السيطرة النوعية في مستودعات الخزن والمحطات والصهاريج الناقلة للوقود . شكرا لك على تعاونك وانا بانتظار الرد 

مع التقدير 

م . احمد


----------



## حنان المهندس (30 يوليو 2009)

يسلموا على هذا الكتاب والله اني كثير محتاجته شكرا


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (1 أغسطس 2009)

_السلام عليكم اني اختصاص زيوت التزييت والشحم لكن سوف ارسل لك مواصفات زيت الغاز البحري على مواصفه شركه شل._
في موضوع في الملتقى بتاريخ 1\7\2009


----------



## احمد نجيب الحديثي (3 أغسطس 2009)

الاخ محمد جاسم العامري 

شكرا لاهتمامك بالموضوع وشكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة 

م. احمد


----------



## حيدر الملاح (3 أغسطس 2009)

عزيزي م احمد الكتاب اللي يفيدك هو Guide to ASTM Test Methods for the Analysis of Petroleum Products and Lubricants وهو موجود على الرابط
http://rapidshare.com/files/244307503/0803142749_Analysis_of_Petroleum.rar
وتدلل


----------



## احمد نجيب الحديثي (3 أغسطس 2009)

تسلم يا اخ حيدر ممنون منك جدا


----------



## حيدر 83 (27 يونيو 2011)

شكرا الى الاخ المهندس العامري على هذه المعلومات اللطيفة


----------



## safa aldin (28 يونيو 2011)

اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه وأسكنهم فسحي جناتك ووفقهم في الدنيا والآخرة يا أخي العزيز يا مهندس المحبة


----------

